# Knives w/ deep pocket clips?



## fresnorich (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a nice folder with a deep pocket clip for discreet carry. Please list your suggestions here. 

So far, I'm looking at a couple Spyderco models (Caly3, Sage). Thanks.


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 9, 2008)

SOG knives with their bayonet style clip are deep carrying, although some of their knives have "SOG" stamped all over the place include the clip, so kinda defeat the purpose.


----------



## BobG (Jun 9, 2008)

I have both the Caly3 and the Sage. The Sage is a great knive and actually pushed my small sebenza (which also sits pretty low) out of the EDC slot for the last month. The nice thing about the sage is that not only does it ride deep, but the clip is a black wire which hides well on darker fabrics. The titanium clip of the sebenza shows up more. I also carry a Mnandi fairly often in the office (doesn't ever raise eyebrows) and it sits very low.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 9, 2008)

was seriously gonna start this thread myself! looking for a lot more suggestions...


Wilson Tactical Rapid Response Folder (RFF)
Al Mar SERE 2000 (and Mini)
Benchmade Rukus (and Mini)


----------



## TKC (Jun 11, 2008)

*DDR makes his knives with low rider clips.*


----------



## Gene (Jun 21, 2008)

Ya, was going to say the Al Mar SERE 2000 and Mini but HoopleHead beat me to it. Great knives without the "custom" prices.


----------



## flipe8 (Jun 22, 2008)

Many of the William Henry knives have deep-riding clips, but might be more than you are looking to spend. They are fairly light duty as well.


----------



## Blades (Jun 23, 2008)

"STR" over at Bladeforums can make you a low rider clip for probably any folder you want.


Jason


----------



## TKC (Jun 24, 2008)

*Kirby Lambert also makes low rider clips.*


----------

